# Best fluute masters of franco flemish flanders pls master of renaissance



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Hello belgium wwhat i would like to says is the following , what are the utter most tripping flute of flanders belgium renaissance , i had a flashback i most here something but i dont know why, you tell me.é
:tiphat::


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

There are two recordings to get, both with Clemencic


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

I presume you know Jacob Van Eyck and The Flute's Garden of Delight?


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Flanders Recorder Quartet， Label: OPUS111

Would you pardon recorder in place of flute? if you do, here is a good disc.

Musical pieces from middle 16th century England rendered for recorder ensemble, also 2 french songs(chansons) by Henry VIII（1491-1547）himself. Jacob Obrecht left quite a few instrumental pieces can be played on various solo instruments or by ensemble, these are a unique situation that they were orginally songs whose lyrics are totally lost today.


----------

